# Generator quotes received for Generac 22kW & installation



## GreenThumb (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello, Ms. Newbie again, 

Here are quotes received for the Generac 22KW whole house unit with an automatic transfer switch (ATS)
Does this quote and these terms seem right to you? 

Related thread: 
Electrical meter & Gas meter on opposite sides of the house


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what is your city and state?
looks a bit high to me.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oh yea I like the exclusion for the code violations!!
lol!!
WIDE OPEN FOR CHANGES!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I see the gen at $5400.00 shipped!!









Generac Guardian EGD-70432KIT ® 22kW Standby Generator System 200A Service Disconnect + AC Shedding w/ Wi-Fi + 3-Inch GenPad™ + Battery


The Generac Guardian® 22kW Standby Generator System (200A Service Disconnect + AC Shedding) w/ Wi-Fi + 3-Inch GenPad™ + Battery EGD-70432KIT has been discontinued. Check out Expert's recommended alternatives for another top standby generators air-cooled generator.




www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com





16hours x 60.00 per hour labor $960.00 (2 men at 8 hours each)
maybe $2000.00 in gas and electrical parts. ( and I maybe high on those!!)
$8,360.00 if it was in Iowa plus any taxes. total done!!

that link has a part on there to get an installed quote!!
I would be your own contractor on this and just hire the guys to do the work!!
decide where it is to be located, have the gas guy run a proper sized hard line to that location.
also have an electrical guy run the proper wires to near the electric panel to the gen pad area.
and then both can show up for a bit for the gen set and tie in day.

I just shake my head on this stuff...
it is not rocket science!!
hire better contractors!!
now if they included a 5 year service contract in that price...
as a no touch … yea maybe on the 12k...

lol what kind of truck did they role up in??
brand new?? did they have the bandit mask on???
lol!! add a pistol and you have what I think!! lol!!


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Never buy a product that is, designed an built, to a price point. Paying more on the back side is 10X more costly than paying 10-15% more on the front side. Look else where, as that price point product your looking at is not even allowed to bid in many, many venues, for a whole host of reasons. Do not believe ads, ask those who are/were in the game prior to buying any generator set. Never buy a generator from a box store or from a MFG that sells to box stores. 

Here are quotes received for the Generac 22KW whole house unit with an automatic transfer switch (ATS)
Does this quote and these terms seem right to you? 

Related thread: 
Electrical meter & Gas meter on opposite sides of the house


View attachment 7767
View attachment 7768

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 31, 2020)

This is for Austin Texas


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea shop some more!!
it is high.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 31, 2020)

KRE said:


> Look else where, as that price point product your looking at is not even allowed to bid in many, many venues, for a whole host of reasons.


Could you help me interpret this? 

@KRE, what do you mean by "[...] that product you're looking at is not allowed to bid in many venues [...] ?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

$11,000 sounds about right for my area atleast. Location plays a sizable role in the cost. 

Is the cost of upgrading the gas meter included or just running the gas pipe?


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 31, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> $11,000 sounds about right for my area atleast. Location plays a sizable role in the cost.
> 
> Is the cost of upgrading the gas meter included or just running the gas pipe?


I believe just running the gas pipe. How would I know if my gas meter needs upgrading? 
(I'd guess it would need it - House was built in 1998)


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 31, 2020)

@iowagold , I wish you were in Austin!


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

For comparison, in MA it was $9900 for that unit, including pad, electrical work, transfer switch, permits, and plumbing. 
Also, I agree with KRE's comments about price-points and box stores. 
One last thing... my thoughts are when doing something and/ or buying something that is expected to last awhile it's better to spend a bit more up front.
Good luck with your endeavor.


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

GreenThumb said:


> Could you help me interpret this?
> 
> @KRE, what do you mean by "[...] that product you're looking at is not allowed to bid in many venues [...] ?


generac is not allowed to bid many venues, do to their past history with quality an service. If you are looking for something that will preform I'd suggest you look at other other MFG's out there. This response is based upon 50+ years in the EPG industry. All Generac's are price point designed unit's.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Big box stores are not a good choice for install.
Find a dealer that will offer continued service after the install.
I had to have black iron pipe installed 80 feet and thru two walls.
Cost to run the pipe was $1000.
There is an example of dealer service in my neighborhood.
One generator would just not perform.
The dealer followed thru and got the buyer a new generator and an additional 10 year warranty.
Another neighbor had difficulty getting the generator to operate properly,.
The dealer fixed the generator to the owners satisfaction without over charges.
Take the time to look around, however it is your money, spend it wisely.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

GreenThumb said:


> I believe just running the gas pipe. How would I know if my gas meter needs upgrading?
> (I'd guess it would need it - House was built in 1998)


the meters have a model number in them and on that tag it has the btu/hr rating of the meter.
most of the time you can put a caliper on the outside of the pipe just out of the meter (manifold)
and find the id of the pipe from that... and get the btu max rating.
and then it is just doing the math for all of the gas runs and the appliances..
there are charts and formulas for all of this stuff. just make sure you go 20% larger dia on the pipe size than on the charts for a buffer.

and while they are running gas to the generator, it is the time to look at if you want an outdoor gas grill and or a demand hot water heater... if they are going to reset a new meter make sure they up grade to an extra 500k btu on top of what the number they come up with for the hot water heater expansion later...

I was at a site that they were to update an old house to a late model demand boiler.
the home owners were thankful that I had told them about doing the hot water heating also as demand..
they were not ready to do it in oct.. by November the old hot water heater let go!!
so at least they had the gas meter and lines updated to the utility room for a 250k btu demand hot water heater as well as the demand boiler for the heating. 
I ended back on that site when the plumber got lost with the lan connections for the remote sensors for the multi zone heat system.
1/2 hour later and I was done! and left as a no charge. (simple stuff for me)
hard to beat a man at his own game!! lol!!
the home owner sent me steaks for Christmas!! lol!! I just had one of them today for lunch!! YUM!

most of what they are calling a plumber these days is just a basic pipe fitter guy...
they are just not up on all of the new electronics and computer controlled stuff..

and the same is for some of the generator install guys... some are basic mechanics or basic electrical guys.
it is rare to find one that can do it all in one... as well as integration with other off grid gear like solar, wind, and hydro electric.

yea in some areas of the country $60/ hour is a good wage! other places if you make less than $250k per year ($120.00 per hour) you are broke!

who knows where all of this will be after the wo-flu is over..
add in a bit more of bad storms..
it is shaping up to be a rough year 2020 for sure!!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenThumb said:


> I believe just running the gas pipe. How would I know if my gas meter needs upgrading?
> (I'd guess it would need it - House was built in 1998)


The meter will have a plate with size info. It may be in BTU/h or CFH. Most residential meters are 250CFH (250,000BTU/h).

The next size up I think is 400 CFH. A buddy of mine went with a 40kw water cooled unit and the meter was upgraded to 600 CFH. Big gas bills during outages. lol

A 400 CFH meter is a minimum requirement Unless your home has only electric appliances. 

Personally, I think generac has become a household name, but its by no means a superior product.


----------



## pioneerindia (Apr 30, 2020)

The generator supplies up to 22 kilowatts of power while running on LP gas and 19.5 kilowatts on natural gas while using less fuel than similar units with a smaller capacity
Know the quote details and models


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

GreenThumb said:


> Hello, Ms. Newbie again,
> 
> Here are quotes received for the Generac 22KW whole house unit with an automatic transfer switch (ATS)
> Does this quote and these terms seem right to you?


have you tried with any of these auston tx places yet?





Kohler Generator Dealer Locations


View all of the Kohler Generator dealers near you.



www.kohlergeneratordealer.com













Generators and Power Systems | Cummins Inc.


A world leader in the design and manufacture of generators and power generation equipment, Cummins is engineering the next generation of power systems.




www.cummins.com


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

A friend of mine just got a couple quotes for generac 13kw standbys. 

Lowes $9700
Private contractor $7500


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> A friend of mine just got a couple quotes for generac 13kw standbys.
> 
> Lowes $9700
> Private contractor $7500


I make the gen, pad, and 200 amp transfer kit at $5300.00 as just the parts.. no wiring or gas parts.
wow I am in the wrong area of the country!


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@ Iowagold: You better check generatorsdirect.com for a better price.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ToolLover said:


> @ Iowagold: You better check generatorsdirect.com for a better price.


sorry fat fingered numbers turn around..








Generac Guardian EGD-70432KIT ® 22kW Standby Generator System 200A Service Disconnect + AC Shedding w/ Wi-Fi + 3-Inch GenPad™ + Battery


The Generac Guardian® 22kW Standby Generator System (200A Service Disconnect + AC Shedding) w/ Wi-Fi + 3-Inch GenPad™ + Battery EGD-70432KIT has been discontinued. Check out Expert's recommended alternatives for another top standby generators air-cooled generator.




www.electricgeneratorsdirect.com




$5145.00 on sale for the better unit.


----------

